# Looking for Roaring fork river info



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Cemetery is considered Class II+, Class III at high water; has a big hole at the top at high water (above 4000 cfs); recommended levels 1000 to 4000; water is icy cold from Mt. Sopris. It's been a few years, believe put in options may have
changed, can take out at Two Rivers Park in Glenwood. Check USGS site for levels.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey dreu,
Also check out the AW info on the stretch if you haven't yet, the easiest way to get there is just by clicking flows on this sight, then you can navigate to whatever Beta Aw has on the run, you may have already checked that out, but thought I'd mention it.

The Roaring Fork is still a run I have yet to do, but one good rule of thumb with kids is to make a run without them at a similar water level first, for safety reasons, then you know for sure what you are getting them into, and if it is appropriate or not.
Of course there are some very mellow runs out there, that I probably would wave that rule myself, at least with older kids.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r-NDGmWakz4

Here is the rapid at 4300. I'd say it is no problem but that depends on your comfort level in your boat. It's a great stretch that is beautiful with some good fishing. If you're unsure don't go during high water or do the Colorado below glenwood, you can even put in downstream of south canyon rapid and then it's all pretty flat water as long as you're not in runoff.


----------



## Old man (Jun 17, 2015)

You can put in at Carbondale. Put in is right below bridge into Carbondale, access is off hwy 82 about half mile north of 133(bridge into Carbondale)Just follow signs for Gateway Rv park. Nice ramp and lots of room. There is also a pretty rough ramp at IronBridge just before cemetery rapid. Take out at Two Rivers park in Glenwood. Nice ramp.


----------

